# Britten - Gloriana Libretto



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello,

I was wondering if any of you could point me in the direction of, or provide me with a link to, this libretto. I can't locate one on-line except through amazon where one has to pay of course, and this I would rather avoid if possible.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I think the libretto of _Gloriana_ is still in copyright so I doubt if it will be available on-line for free.

However, as forum member *anmhe* posted in the opera libretti thread, libretti are available in public libraries so maybe you could find it in your library.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

KRoad said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if any of you could point me in the direction of, or provide me with a link to, this libretto. I can't locate one on-line except through amazon where one has to pay of course, and this I would rather avoid if possible.


If you want, you can follow along with the score at the publisher's website (you need to sign up, though):
http://www.boosey.com/cr/perusals/score.asp?id=10504


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> If you want, you can follow along with the score at the publisher's website (you need to sign up, though):
> http://www.boosey.com/cr/perusals/score.asp?id=10504


Oooh! I didn't know you could do that!! Thank you.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you, sospiro and Mahlerian. Appreciated.


----------

